# Blue Lobsters. Where'd they go?



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

Its been a long time since I've seen blue Lobsters sold at pet stores.. Anyone know why? I would like to buy another one but have no clue of where to get them. I live in Sacramento btw.

Thanks.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

This is a site to watch but I don't know if this is what you want it say blue lobsters known as blue crayfish but here is the link the lobsters will be on page 4 under critters
www.aquariumfish.net


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

we always have them at our pet store lol


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

hmm yeah crayfish arent common pets at the LFS in my area either, (with the exception of one gargantuan one, who is easily the size of my hand or larger, and is pure black) they seem to just be something you have to watch for or buy online


----------



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

FishMatt said:


> This is a site to watch but I don't know if this is what you want it say blue lobsters known as blue crayfish but here is the link the lobsters will be on page 4 under critters
> www.aquariumfish.net


Yup! That would be it. I wish I didn't have to buy it online tho.. Think it would be ok? I haven't bought fish or animals in general online, so I have no clue how the shipping would affect or add rick to the animal.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Ive never purchased online either, but I did look into it recently regarding a dwarf crayfish, and I found that most of the sites which ship their animals offer a DoA (dead on arival) replacement/refund option


----------

